# Hebden Bridge: Quaint and Yorkshire



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thanks Silvia, Why-Why, GE & Eduarqui


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Good stuff Paul kay: love the old chimney and the bird


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely city, peaceful and laid back.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I enjoyed my visit here - thank you, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

GE Dan Silvia Thank youkay:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice set of pics from the Lesbian Capital of the UK!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^

If this is a true information, lesbians in UK have a very good taste about urban landscape - amd I'm sure they aren't alone about this taste, the village looks wonderful (would love to live there).

The bird looks like a standing guard, very cool


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very, very nice new pics, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Jonesy Eduarqui Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a charming place!
Great pics, Paul!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A really nice and romantic place, Paul! kay:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> If this is a true information, lesbians in UK have a very good taste about urban landscape - amd I'm sure they aren't alone about this taste, the village looks wonderful (would love to live there).


I don't know if it's 100% true but the town is known for having a high proportion of gay women living there, apparently during the 1970s and 80s it attracted a lot of people wanting 'alternative lifestyles' as there were a lot of cheap properties available for small craft type businesses because the traditional textile mills were closing down and that has continued more recently with an established community being there.

Here's an article from the BBC a few years ago.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16962898


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! a lovely place to spend a nice afternoon, browsing on its old shops or chilling at its quaint cafes.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful! lovely, neat and with an easy going atmosphere.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Robert Silvia Jonesy Capricorn Karlvan All appreciated.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The running goose in #38/5 looks so funny to me, Paul. 

And this cutie will accompany me now into my day - thank you so much, Paul! kay:




paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful town and pictures!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ben


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

It really does look like a nice little market town with a bohemian vibe. I've never actually been there, will have to try and pay a visit soon as it's only a couple of hours drive from here and get me some £3 rice and dhal for lunch! :eat:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice atmosphere (and beautiful cats and dogs  )! kay:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice photos, beautiful place with vibrant streets.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thank you, all.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely update, Paul!
You can see that it is a very nice place.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely updates, Paul, thank you! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Robert Silvia


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots, Paul! Love those pushy pigeons.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Hebden Bridge seems like paradise to me, Paul!  kay:

Thank you for that very nice update!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nick Silvia


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

How delightful - I log in and what do I find first?
An update of Hebden Bridge! kay:

The place, where people, ducks and pigeons live in harmony.
And how beautifully they decorate the streets with flowers!

At the last pic I see, the "Indische Springkraut" (Impatiens glandulifera)
has made it to Hebden Bridge.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Marsupial Mum! Ha!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Nick


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

So are you a regular visitor to HB Paul or are these pics all from one trip?

I like the hipster Dad and daughter outside the Unicorn tears shop.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG @Jonesy. They`re from 3 different visits and in chronological order. I don`t go often.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful place, nice pictures kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

GE


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice! cool and relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Capricorn


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

That's great, Paul! kay:



paul62 said:


>




Those old houses, those flowers, those many nice little stores - 
I'm really in love with this place!  

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Very relaxed. Nice pictures Paul!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha! Completely equal! :lol:
And the dog has noticed the photographer, as the next pic shows... 



paul62 said:


>





That's really a lovely little town with a relaxed atmosphere and colours that make happy! :cheers:
​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Ben & Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This place is relaxing even when only looking at pics of it, Paul! 
The pigeon! kay:
Very nice composition in #114/1! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely place,,,,love the quaintness around.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

News from Hebden Bridge - always welcome! 

I love this woman, she has Pippi Langstrumpf in her heart... 



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

danmartin Silvia

*2018*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2021











































*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG👍 Roberto👍


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

I adore stone buildings - they are my most favourite, thanks for sharing


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Sydney, nice to see you here mate Thanks guys.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG🙂 Thanks again👍


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------

